# do listen



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

while you ride? i do. of course finding the right kind of head phones that don't get caught in the helmet is hard to find.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

I can't stand the fact that no headphones seem to work. I usually end up spending 15 minutes trying to gently get my helmet on to not disturb the headphones, only to have them pop out 15 minutes later


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

I only listen to podcasts and audio books when commuting on the superslab. On back roads and side roads, no way... I need all my focus to really RIDE.

I also have a Nolan N103 helmet with N-Com, so I've got both Bluetooth for my phone and a wired input for generic audio, which I use for my iPod. Both work lovely, but controlling my iPod has been a trip with gloves on...


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

II only listen when I'm taking the 100 mile trip to see my GF, all interstate riding..


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

i listen all the time, weather it's the city or hwy. the way i look at it, is like this. the radio doesn't distract me while i drive my car, so it's the same while i ride.
skullcandy has a set of head phones that wrap around your ear, and are made to fit inside of a helmet. i have use a set of bluetooth headphones once. works pretty good once you get them seated well.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

Ryan... said:


> *II only listen when I'm taking the 100 mile trip to see my GF, *all interstate riding..


aawwwww thats dedication! :thumbup:


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Missmodena310 said:


> aawwwww thats dedication! :thumbup:


Heck yes it is


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

Ryan... said:


> Heck yes it is


admit it. you purposely picked a gf a 100 miles away just so you can wot all the way there.
and all the way there you look like this>>>


----------



## Malkavian (Jan 26, 2010)

I don't.. i'd think it'd be too loud, plus i don't like the idea of getting tangled up in wires while on a bike.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

lild said:


> admit it. you purposely picked a gf a 100 miles away just so you can wot all the way there.
> and all the way there you look like this>>>


We started dating before she went off to school. In a car it usually takes 2 hours to get there, and a little under 1.5 hours on the bike


----------



## jhu321 (Sep 24, 2009)

scalarider q2... + radio = no wires to tangle up.. while the sound quality isn't the best it also isn't blocking everything else out so you can still hear the road and other important sounds


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Malkavian said:


> I don't.. i'd think it'd be too loud, plus i don't like the idea of getting tangled up in wires while on a bike.


Its not bad at all. Ipod in your pocket, run the headphone wires up your shirt and into your helmet. They can't get tangled...


----------

